
Boothole Vunerability Impacts Billions - Bang2Bay
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/new-boothole-vulernability-revealed-impacts-billions-of-devices
======
ilovemyx
Debian has a detailed note on the secureboot vulnerability

------
Bang2Bay
malicious bootloaders that could give hackers control over the victim device

